# A whole new meaning of finding Ki/Chi (or Key)



## K-man (Oct 2, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Ks-hW_9LU

:lfao:  :lfao:


----------



## Buka (Oct 3, 2014)

I thought that was kind of cute. Then the big boyfriend showed up and coffee went up my nose. (literally)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 3, 2014)

I was actually happy to see that the guys were all both reluctant and very careful while trying to retrieve the key.


----------

